# sleep tight jetty



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

we lost one of our dogs today, she was jet and around 12 yrs old, most loving, intelligent and loyal little staffy
all our hearsts are broken jst cant believe shes gone

sleep tightdarlin love u always xx


----------



## cam cap (Jun 22, 2007)

RIP little doggy


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

RIP Jetty

eace:


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

So sorry about your loss


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

r.i.p. jetty


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

beautiful staffy god bless her... there such charactors its hard when they die but they are always in your heart 

R.I.P 

Steve


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------

